# Cougs and Wildcats Extending Season



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Cougs and Wildcats have invitations to play a little more BBall. I haven't heard anything about the Utes or Utah State.

I know, NIT and CIT, but hey, at least they play.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

:roll: How long until football starts? :roll:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Spring practice is started. I'm predicting Cougar fans will have a very disappointing season. Utes however will win the rivalry and then they won't care what happens with the rest of the season.

--and GaryFish, I know you will be following the Cougars in the NIT.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Good luck to WSU and BYU in their upcoming tourneys. I'm also rooting for Middle Tennessee State in the big dance coached by Kermit Davis, a former USU assitant.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Congrats to both teams. Oh, and HighnDry, I disagree with you on the BYU-UTAH rivalry, and not just because I "bleed blue" -()/-


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Pretty good game last night. Cougars should have blown that team out, but they still can't hit the 3's like years past. They hit a few when they needed them to secure the win. Haws carried the team for the most part.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> -and GaryFish, I know you will be following the Cougars in the NIT.


Not really. I heard the score this morning. Go Cougars?

To be honest, I've watched about 1/2 of a BYU game this year. I just don't care much for college basketball. It is slow. Boring. Zone defense, and bad 3-point shooting. It beats a boot to the head, or watching soccer, but I really am not a college basketball fan. I fill out a bracket on the tournament that matters, but I'll be very surprised if I watch more than one or two games. Just not my thing.

If you really want to know, I've actually been paying more attention to the Runnin' Utes this year, than my beloved Cougars. My oldest son graduated from West Jordan High School with Jordan Loveridge, and though my son has some learning disabilities, Jordan was always good to him. Jordan was one of the classmates to offer up a high five at a senior awards banquet last year, and offer sincere support of my son. Through three years of high school, he was always kind to my son and went out of his way to say hi to him. In addition to being a good ball player, he is a really good kid so I've wanted him to do well. As long as he plays for the Utes, I'll be cheering for him to do well.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Very cool of Loveridge. I think there are some good jocks out there. My two favorite sporting events to watch are college basketball and college football. I'm to the point where I can't stand most pro sports anymore. For some reason the games seem almost mechanical.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Both WSU and BYU are still playing. Keep it going!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad that those teams were able to continue on. I am not sure how true it is, but I heard USU was invited to one of the smaller tourneys, but turned it down because they are just too beat up this year. Glad to see BYU continuing on, even though overall I think most would agree they underachieved this year.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

jahan said:


> Glad that those teams were able to continue on. I am not sure how true it is, but I heard USU was invited to one of the smaller tourneys, but turned it down because they are just too beat up this year. Glad to see BYU continuing on, even though overall I think most would agree they underachieved this year.


Somehow I doubt that about USU turning down such an offer. But who knows anymore.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Both teams win again and are in the semi-finals of their tournaments. Cougs will play in Madison Square Garden on Tuesday against Baylor. Baylor is a good team and I think beat BYU early this season. I haven't even been following the NCAA tourney (except a quick look at the Cinderella Florida GC team.

It might not be the BIG DANCE, but, hey, playing ball is fun--and BYU and Weber seem to be having fun!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wooohoo! Final Four here we come! Clearly not the real deal, but fun to see them doing so well, even being against mediocre competition. It makes you wonder if it just the level of competition or have they really put it together? I think it is the latter as they lost against very mediocre teams like SF when it mattered. Fun to see regardless of it being of importance or not, just like most games in the church league/conference.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

BYU has found the 3 finally. It was missing all year but now the percentage is up.
Weber will play in the CIT championship game in Ogden on Tuesday night.

Both teams are getting a little exposure which is good.

from what I've seen in the news of the NCAA tourney--most of the teams seem pretty weak this year--either that or the difference between the seeds leveled off this year.


----------

